# What Could it be?



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Vet just called. Swizzle has a fever (not too bad) and some rear muscle soreness. She is taking a blood sample to check for tick born illness even though he had a blood test a little over a week ago for his annual visit. She is trying to get a urine sample but he won't pee.
Worried. Husband keeps asking if this is from raw. Don't want to bring this up at vet but maybe I should but why would he get a stiff back from this? He had a vaccine at vet visit, could this be a delayed reaction? Could his blood count be low - his gums looked ok to me.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't know what it wrong, but do keep us posted. I do know a dog in pain will act that way. So sorry.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It does sound as if it could be tick borne - I would think anything food related would first manifest with vomiting and/or diarrhoea, rather than stiffness. Hope you get a diagnosis soon, and rapid improvement thereafter.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> Vet just called. Swizzle has a fever (not too bad) and some rear muscle soreness. She is taking a blood sample to check for tick born illness even though he had a blood test a little over a week ago for his annual visit. She is trying to get a urine sample but he won't pee.
> Worried. Husband keeps asking if this is from raw. *Don't want to bring this up at vet but maybe I should* but why would he get a stiff back from this? He had a vaccine at vet visit, could this be a delayed reaction? Could his blood count be low - his gums looked ok to me.


I wouldn't withhold any info from the vet. Even if the vet isn't hip to the RAW thing. 

Rick


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh, and keep us posted.

Rick


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*CT Girl:* I'm sitting here in New Jersey worrying about Swizzle right along with you! Given where you live, ticks jump to mind as a possible cause of Swizzle's discomfort. When our former dog got Lyme's she suddenly presented with fever, stiffness, lameness. Don't recall if her pottying was off. I encourage you to be forthright with the vet. Nothing in a raw diet may be causal, but I would be candid anyway. What vaccine did Swizzle have, and how recently? Whether it's a GI issue, tick/insect caused or whatever, I want Swizzle 100% well pronto! Off to groom Chagall but I'll check back later to check in on Swizzle. Fingers crossed for a quick diagnosis of something easily remedied. Hugs!


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

CT Girl: sharing your concern. I was very surprised to take a tick off one of my dogs last week. We had 2" of snow a couple of days before I found the tick!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I do hope your sweet Swizzle is OK and it's nothing serious. Do let us know as soon as you find out. Saying a little prayer for him right now.


----------



## mlucesita (Mar 17, 2014)

CT girl i hope the vet can find out what it is bothering Swizzle and can start doing something to make her feel better. I know ticks are being terrible (i found 7 on Leeroy, but only 2 were attached) and i am keeping a closed eye on him. Because he was so young i couldn't do the preventive drops and I've been so scare of these ticks as Massachusetts is infested with them and I've heard of so nany cases of lyme snd other diseases. To help with the repelling i followed a natural recipe i found in this forum with essential oils and lemons. I have to give it some credit as of 7 ticks only two attached and only in the area he was not a fan of me spraying him (his belly). Please let us know what the vet says and how Swizzle keeps doing.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle spent the day at the vet being observed and getting tests. He had a fever and was dehydrated so they shot him up with water. I did tell the vet that Swizzle had a raw meal when I brought him - I just did not say he is totally all on raw because I just didn't think of it. When I started to talk about his diet later she interrupted and said that this issue was not diet related. She did say his poop was a little hard (she did a rectal exam) but that was probably from the dehydration which was probably from the fever. They did the tick problem test and Swizzle does not have any tick born diseases. His blood test had two slightly elevated levels. His ALT was a little high at 131 but she says it is not a cause for concern unless it is 300-400 range. His GGT was very mildly elevated norm is 7 he was 8. His ALT is higher than it was about 2 weeks ago when he got his yearly blood test. I may take another blood test in a couple of weeks. Swizzle has antibiotics, Clavamox 62.5 mg and an anti inflammatory Rimadyl 25 mg both twice a day. Swizzle's back muscles were sore. She was unable to take a urine sample as he did not pee all day. I think because of that it us unlikely he has a bladder infection and the antibiotics should take care of it if he did. I still don't think we know the cause. She thinks he may have hurt his back jumping or something but I don't think that would cause a fever. If he did get hurt I don't think it was agility as we did not do a lot of jumps and they are only at 8 inches. We did a couple A frames but that is easy for Swizzle. I wonder if this was a reaction to the Bordetella shot he got 4/3?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am so glad to read your update. It's a relief to know he's getting the hydration and meds he seems to need to help him feel better and get well. Very vexing not to know the cause!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you Chagall's Mom. I was worried sick all day. He looked scary this morning. His tail was tucked between his legs, his back was roached and he wouldn't stop shaking. The fact that he wouldn't defecate and he wasn't following me made me fear for the worse. Now he is back to his cuddly self and except from the big bulge where he was injected with water he looks perfectly normal. I am worried that the cause is a mystery. It was an expensive day too, $368.00. I am mainly feeling relieved as I ran many horrible scenarios in my brain. I do wish I better understood the blood results, she explained but I simply did not absorb the information.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> I do wish I better understood the blood results, she explained but I simply did not absorb the information.


Perfectly understandable! Maybe someone here can help you interpret them more completely. Don't know if you're on any Poodle Facebook groups, but I've seen some real medical detectives and wizards on some on them. If you want to PM the results, I can try to find someone who might be of some help deciphering them, once everyone is home from PCA. Just so glad Swizzle is home where he belongs! Sounds like he's coming around, hope to see him improve in leaps and bounds. I was worried about him all day! Still hope the cause for his distress can be pieced together.

Just some general info here on blood labs.
http://www.animalmedicalcenterofchicago.com/pdf/understand-diagnostic-test.pdf


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> His blood test had two slightly elevated levels. His ALT was a little high at 131 but she says it is not a cause for concern unless it is 300-400 range. His GGT was very mildly elevated norm is 7 he was 8. His ALT is higher than it was about 2 weeks ago when he got his yearly blood test.


I don't go on Facebook. My niece put me on but I don't even know my password. I would very much appreciate it Chagall's Mom. They told me the rest of his blood work is normal.

Oh no, I just read your link. Liver cell damage!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh no, no, no! PLEASE do not read a little bit of information and jump to scary/bad conclusions!! I didn't mean to get you alarmed, PLEASE go with what the vet said. There's an art and science to interpreting the results. Try to have a peaceful night. You can investigate this more fully in the days to come. I don't want you worrying yourself unnecessarily!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

You are right Chagall's Mom. I have been Googling and am seesawing between something is horribly wrong to it is no great cause for concern. Today's vet said my regular vet popped in and checked on Swizzle and today's vet is very good. I am sure they would let me know if they thought something was seriously wrong. The one thing that concerns me is they want a follow up blood test.

I think the unknown drives me crazy because I had something myself a couple years ago. I had a fever of unknown origin that ranged from 99.4 to 102 for almost two years. They thought it was everything from ovarian cancer to all in my head (as opinion cookoo). Finally I had minor operation and problem solved. I just want to know what the issue is so it can be fixed.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> I am sure they would let me know if they thought something was seriously wrong. The one thing that concerns me is they want a follow up blood test....


I agree! I think the vet is being thorough in suggesting a follow-up blood test. Good to have the data for comparison and for the record, IMO. I truly would not see that as any cause for concern.


CT Girl said:


> I think the unknown drives me crazy because I had something myself a couple years ago... I just want to know what the issue is so it can be fixed.


It's so hard not have a definitive answer, I get that! So often medicine is all about "ruling things out" and it seems for Swizzle that has turned up only good news. I am glad your own health issue was rectified. We two-legged and four-pawed creatures are so complicated, yet most of the time things go well and right for most of us. Planning on that being so for Swizzle, and you, for ions to come!

Wish we lived close enough to share a nice pot of herbal tea, or maybe a bottle of something with a cork in it.  Take care!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

How is Swizzle doing today?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

He is so much better today, it is amazing what a difference a day makes. He is not running around as much as usual but the difference is really night and day. I appreciate you asking. Peanut butter instead of sugar is making the medicine go down fairly easily.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Since I didn't get back from PCA until late yesterday evening and had class all day today I didn't see this until now. I am sorry not to have been able to offer support until now, but am happy to see that things are better today. Please do let us know how little Swizzle is and what the eventual diagnosis (if specific one is reached) is.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm terribly sorry I just read this and wanted to send out a cyber hug and well wishes to you and Swizzle. My thoughts are with you please keep us updated. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am glad he is feeling better! Dehydration can cause a low grade fever and a fever can cause dehydration - either way. Could it be as simple as he wasn't drinking enough water?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I've been mostly gone this past week. Sorry I'm so late to this thread. I send you my best for Swizzle and am hoping it's something transient. Keep us posted. It does sound promising...that he's on the mend. I'm so sorry this has been a worry to you. It's really hard when there aren't any definite answers. (((hugs)))


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

So sorry that I am late to this thread as well (I think that the darn app hides a lot of new threads from me).
I am glad to hear that Swizzle is doing better though, and I surely understand your frustration in not being able to find out the cause....going through a similar thing with Tangee right now....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Hope Tangee and Swizzle are back to normal soon. Day before yesterday Misha seemed a little down. Vomited twice, just a tiny bit each time, and had one slightly loose BM. After that everything returned to normal. It bothers me that I don't know what caused it. Probably someone giving her a bite of food she shouldn't have had!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Hope Tangee and Swizzle are back to normal soon. Day before yesterday Misha seemed a little down. Vomited twice, just a tiny bit each time, and had one slightly loose BM. After that everything returned to normal. It bothers me that I don't know what caused it. Probably someone giving her a bite of food she shouldn't have had!



I think that Tangee's is probably due to one of her heart meds - now I just have to get the Vet's to admit it instead of just treating the symptoms.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

How is Swizzle today?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle seems normal today. I don't think it was just dehydration. He has access to water at all times except if we go for a walk (only short ones the day before) and in bed. He woke me up shaking badly. He is not a big drinker though. He does get fed raw though which is no dry like kibble. I want to thank everyone for their good wishes. It is such a comfort to come here for advice.

I hope Tangee is feeling better and you find out the issue.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

EEEEKKK! I don't know how I missed this whole thread!!!!! Glad to hear sweet Swizzle is doing better but I know you must wish you knew what made him so ill! 'HUGS' from me & Molly!


AND TO TINY........ Give Tangee a gentle hug from me & Molly and tell her we hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Glad to hear that Swizzle is doing better - sometimes we just never know what the original problem was, and just have to give them supportive care while time heals whatever it was.
Tangee is better today, but I am going to pay close attention to what happens after she has her night meds - if she gets sick again, I am going to have to take her back to the cardiologist to see if she can change something...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well so far, so good on Tangee. It must have been the antibiotic that the Vet insisted upon giving her for her skin condition. I knew it wouldn't work - we have tried several before on her, and it does zero - the only thing that helps to control it is topical things, which don't cure it, but keep it from going wild. But I succumbed to the pressure to try it yet again - you know, didn't want to seem like an uncooperative owner, and wound up with a dog that was vomiting and had diarrhea for five days (meaning that she was not absorbing her cardiac meds well). 
I have to learn to be stronger and not succumb to that kind of pressure again. This time it only cost me $200 to fix it and 5 days of a sick dog - but I was lucky, it could have cost me the dog if her heart had failed because of it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

